# Me diga/Me diz



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi gente*

*Hoje tive uma nova dúvida

Como posso traduzir esta frase?* *

"Dime la verdad"* *

"Me diga a verdade" ou "Me diz a verdade"* *

Eu acho que a correta é a primeira mas tenho visto que a outra forma também é usada, então preciso de vossa ajuda* *

Obrigado = D*


----------



## Vanda

Diga-me (formal)

Me diga (informal)
Me diz (informal)


----------



## vf2000

O problema é o imperativo do verbo dizer. O que está na gramática é dizE tu e não DIZ tu, embora já se aceite o uso. Abaixo:

dize tu	
diga você	
digamos nós	
dizei vós	
digam vocês


----------



## Tomby

vf2000 said:


> O problema é o imperativo do verbo dizer. O que está na gramática é dizE tu e não DIZ tu, embora já se aceite o uso. Abaixo:
> 
> dize tu
> diga você
> digamos nós
> dizei vós
> digam vocês


Segundo o Guia Prático dos verbos portugueses o imperativo do verbo dizer é:
diz/dize
diga 
digamos 
dizei 
digam


----------



## okporip

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Oi gente*
> 
> *Hoje tive uma nova dúvida
> 
> Como posso traduzir esta frase?* *
> 
> "Dime la verdad"* *
> 
> "Me diga a verdade" ou "Me diz a verdade"* *
> 
> Eu acho que a correta é a primeira mas tenho visto que a outra forma também é usada, então preciso de vossa ajuda* *
> 
> Obrigado = D*



Ignacio,

Você tem duas escolhas a fazer:

1) entre o imperativo para "tu" (diz) e para "você" (diga);

2) entre respeitar a regra gramatical de que não se deve iniciar uma oração com pronome átomo (então, "Diz-me" ou "Diga-me") e aceitar, por outro lado, o fato de que soa muito mais "natural", "comum", "coloquial" e "informal" violar essa regra (nesse caso, teríamos "Me diz" ou "Me diga").


----------



## Vanda

Continuo afirmando, informalmente dizemos me diz, diga o que disser a gramática.


----------



## Tomby

Vanda said:


> Continuo afirmando, informalmente dizemos *me diz*, diga o que disser a gramática.


Como o poema de Oswald da Andrade que já faz tempo colocamos neste fórum:
_Dê-me um cigarro _
_Diz a gramática _
_Do professor e do aluno _
_E do mulato sabido _
_Mas o bom negro e o bom branco _
_Da Nação Brasileira _
_Dizem todos os dias _
_Deixa disso camarada _
_*Me* dá um cigarro._


----------



## Vanda

Bem lembrado, TT!


----------



## Alentugano

Tombatossals said:


> Como o poema de Oswald da Andrade que já faz tempo colocamos neste fórum:
> _Dê-me um cigarro _
> _Diz a gramática _
> _Do professor e do aluno _
> _E do mulato sabido _
> _Mas o bom negro e o bom branco _
> _Da Nação Brasileira _
> _Dizem todos os dias _
> _Deixa disso camarada _
> _*Me* dá um cigarro._


 
Claro, mas também vale lembrar que tudo o que foi dito atrás só se aplica ao Brasil.
Aqui em Portugal, as pessoas *falam e escrevem informal ou formalmente respeitando a regra de não se começar uma frase com pronome átono, e não é por querermos respeitar a gramática, é porque simplesmente todos falam assim, e grande parte do pessoal nem sabe que exite essa tal regra.* Então, aqui diríamos e escreveríamos:

Diz-me a verdade (informal)
Diga-me a verdade (formal)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Em galego é a mesma coisa que em portugués. Na Galiza, a anteposição do pronome átono sem motivação prosódica é tido por espanholismo sintáctico.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Então posso usar as duas

Me diz e Me diga

Obrigado pela ajuda gente*


----------



## Ambrosio

Puedes usar las dos formas, aunque lo correcto es "diz-me" (informal) y 
"diga-me" (formal) y en el día a día en Brasil se use "me diga".


----------



## brasileirinho

Ambrosio said:


> Puedes usar las dos formas, aunque lo correcto es "diz-me" (informal) y
> "diga-me" (formal) y en el día a día en Brasil se use "me diga".



Corrección

En el día a día en Brasil se usa _me diz_ (você).


----------



## okporip

brasileirinho said:


> Corrección
> 
> En el día a día en Brasil se usa _me diz_ (você).



brasileirinho,

Não me parece correta essa observação restritiva que você faz. O Brasil é muito grande e muito diverso; se é certo, quanto ao dia a dia,  que se usa _me diz_, não é menos verdadeiro que também se usa _me diga_.


----------



## Vanda

E pra dizer a verdade, não precisamos ir longe, a mesma pessoa que diz ''me diz'' também diz ''me diga''. Eu mesma faço isso, depende da ''lua''. Sem dizer que, quando quero brincar com alguém, digo ''digue''.


----------



## okporip

Vanda said:


> E pra dizer a verdade, não precisamos ir longe, a mesma pessoa que diz ''me diz'' também diz ''me diga''. Eu mesma faço isso, depende da ''lua''. Sem dizer que, quando quero brincar com alguém, digo ''digue''.



Exatamente: também oscilo entre "me diz" e "me diga", e tendo a achar que muita gente faz o mesmo.


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Oi gente*
> 
> *Hoje tive uma nova dúvida
> 
> Como posso traduzir esta frase?* *
> 
> "Dime la verdad"* *
> 
> "Me diga a verdade" ou "Me diz a verdade"* *
> 
> Eu acho que a correta é a primeira mas tenho visto que a outra forma também é usada, então preciso de vossa ajuda* *
> 
> Obrigado = D*



_Diga-me a verdade_ = formal
_Me diz a verdade_ = informal
_Me fala a verdade_ = ainda mais informal


----------



## Istriano

*Dizer a verdade *é menos comum. (e não necessariamente formal)
*Falar a verdade* é mais comum (e não necessariamente informal).


Fale-me a verdade! / Diga-me a verdade!   [_superformal_]
O senhor me fala a verdade! / O senhor me diz a verdade! [_formal_]

Me fale a verdade! / Me diga a verdade! [_semiformal _no Sudeste, informal na Bahia]
me fala a verdade / me diz a verdade! [_informal _no Brasil todo]

Tentando achar uma solução para todos os registros da escrita e da fala:
_Fale a verdade para mim.


_


----------

